# www.gangale.de - Redesign



## thecamillo (17. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Community,

nach ettlichen Anläufen habe ich nun endlich mit dem Redesign meiner Seite begonnen!

Das gesamte Projekt ist noch eine einzige Baustelle, da dort sehr viele Inhalte eingefügt werden müssen!

Dennoch habe ich das Design grob fertig, HTML technisch ist sie perfekt und ein ICRA Lable krönt das ganz noch ab!

Auf der Seite finden sich später Informationen zu den Ausbildungsinhalten des Mediengestalters für Digital- und Printmedien und soll Azubis aus diesem Bereich, bei Ihrer Ausbildung unterstützen und Lehrkräfte entlasten.

Alle Inhalte habe ich selbst erarbeitet und müssen nun, in den kommenden Monaten, online gestellt werden!

Das gesamte Angebot, dieser Seite, biete ich kostenlos an, um all jenen, die Kraft und Mühe investiert haben, mir etwas beizubringen, etwas von mir an sie zurückzugeben.

Ich habe die Creative Lounge gewählt, weil ich eure Meinungen dazu möchte. Was halten die Member of toturials.de aber vor allem die Betreiber von meinem Vorhaben? Wie gefällt euch der erste Eindruck (nicht Vergessen: ist noch Baustelle)? Zur technischen Umsetzung habe ich nun rund 7 Stunden gebraucht! Gestalterisch habe ich leider fast einen ganzen Tag damit zugebracht, meine Seite zu gestalten (Ihr wisst schon: Welche Farben? Welche Effekte? Usability? etc.)!

Ich bin gespannt auf euer Feedback von http://www.gangale.de !

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

thecamillo


----------



## NomadSoul (17. Oktober 2008)

Perfekt? Also im IE7 läuft die Seite nicht wirklich. (Falle ich mal wieder aus der Zielgruppe) Im Firefox läufts reibungslos.
Was ich mich noch frage, werden die Punkte auf der Hauptseite noch zu links? Die Idee an sich finde ich Klasse. Würde mich interessieren ob deine Seite dann auch von Lehrkräften genutzt wird.Hast Du da an eine Art Feedbackfunktion gedacht?


----------



## nextq (19. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin kein Mediengestalter..zu den Inhalten kann ich also direkt nichts sagen.

Ich finde das Design gut. Wo hast du denn die Icons her?


----------



## thecamillo (19. Oktober 2008)

Selbstverständlich werden die Inhalte noch verlinkt! Nur das Wann ist noch fraglich! Ich glaube die Icons habe ich von designerinaction und waren dort als Free gekennzeichnent verlinkt. Komisch im 7er geht's nicht? LOL Im 8er IE Beta liefs ohne Probleme und unter Chrome ebenfalls ohne Prob's


----------

